# BitterSweet week for my woodshop



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your Delta but from what I have read here and in other reviews this looks like a great saw, one of the best trade off's you could have made when down sizing. Thanks for the review.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope you new business take off much luck.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

good luck, nice saw, ridgid makes good stuff.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Good luck with your business, glad this turned out so good to support it!


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sounds like you make a good choice for a portable saw. Good luck on your new business.


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

I know what you mean about selling a beloved saw. My Delta Unisaw had to go. I replaced it with the little Dewalt and so far, I have been amazed at what can be done with it. No, it won't plow through two iinch oak or mesquite without taking a little time (the new thin kerf Freud helped with that), but it still does it. And it is a lot easier to load and take for a ride.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, I like Ridgid tools more and more.
I would not be surprised if my garage became one solid orange.


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have this table saw and I could not agree more. I looked at every jobsite saw I could find and this one is by far the best. Very little slop on the miter guage, the fence feels and moves like it in and of itself should cost a pretty penny, it stores nicely when not in use. Ridgid hit it out of the park with this one. I would like to eventually buy a better saw but with this one i can put that off for a while.
Sorry to hear about the layoff. Good luck with your business.
Tim


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

*UPDATE :*

It has been about 9-10 months since I bought this saw. I have no clue as to how much wood it has chewed through…....... *lots*. It might be the best overall tool I have added to my collection ever. It has been though hell this year with the various job sites that I have had it on, and with the abuse that generally goes with having multiple operators knocking it around. One guy even rolled it down a steep driveway before it finally flipped onto its side. I thought for sure that he killed the rails on it, but everything was fine. I no longer use it as a business tool because I got hired on with a real estate company as a field service tech. a couple of weeks ago.  I will be going after a good stationary TS pretty soon, but this one has earned a place in my small 1 car garage woodshop ….. even if I never use it again. It got me through a very tough year without a single hiccup.


----------



## mxrdrver (Feb 10, 2011)

You should buy a Rousseau table saw stand and fence to take things to the next level. I have the 2775 for my Bosch 4100. I spent today adding saw fence sides and gluing plastic laminate to them. Still waiting on the black plastic T-molding to arrive.


----------

